# I need a Concrete Block supplier in Durham, NC



## terry714_us (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm looking at a priject up in Durham, NC and needed the supplier with the best pricing.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

The most logical would be Adams Concrete Products in Morrisville.

Since you are not a mason contractor, are from out of town and are not laying the block you will not get a better price than others unless you have over 100-200,000 block in one specific preject with a definite schedule and completion date.

I had a slaeman come in one day with an order for split, colored block on a big box store/strip center. Our plant Superintendent then asked him what else he sold that he he knew what he could make the next day. It takes a lot of block or a long term purchasing history to get a good price.

Find a good mason contractor to talk to first. He may be able to help you get a better price and the quality you need.

The block producers and major mason contractors are probably well aware of the job if it significant enough to get preferential pricing.


----------



## natural1 (Aug 30, 2007)

There is also an Adams Concrete Products in Durham. Probably your best option. Adams will deliver.
Also, HD or lowes of course.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

He said block supplier. Ask a Lowe's or HD aisle monkey for a 6" corner or 8" half-hi and observe the vacant stare. To say nothing of HRW, Control Joint or anchors and ties.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

That is exactly why I suggested Adams if the guy really knows or needs good masonry units.

I saw 6" colored L corners at the plant that were one height on one side and a different height on the other. - Also "waterproof" and split.

I guess it is a little guy trying to find cheap prices in a different market that builds differently. When you deal with masonry materials, the biggest factor is labor with the second item the cost if the materials. If you are accustomed to a "throw it in and cover it up quickly" construction, then any body can shop material prices if labor and quality are not factors.

He will never get a price anywhere near what a big box sells for, but delivery and service and another question. - It just depends on the job and quality required.


----------



## natural1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Point taken. Adams would be the most helpful the folks at the durham location have always been more than helpful.


----------



## terry714_us (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info. guys. And actually The 2 brothers I am working with grew up around Raleigh and they are 2 very hard working and the most honest guys I've come across in my 25 years of experience. They have 3 crews that stick with them anywhere they go because they are not greedy about the income and spread the wealth.


----------

